# New Convert to the 4 Rings!



## L44Dukey (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi all, new owner of a mk1 225 coupe. Hoping to make it a project weekend toy/occasional trackday tool. Currently off the road but already, thanks to this forum it's getting closer to being MOT'd so thank you!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome to the TT forum and thanks for your contribution. Stickers are coming your way and you have full forum and PM access. You'll have to check out the track section for ideas and support. Good luck with the project


----------



## L44Dukey (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks John, appreciate it [smiley=thumbsup.gif] the amount of knowledge and info on here is amazing!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------

